# First time saltwater fishing! `~Edit with pics!~`



## scary (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok so i have been wanting to go saltwater fishing for years now but never wanted to go on those overcrowded charter boats. Well me and the parents are going to PCB this coming week and we have a boat scheduled, I am very excited but i have no clue what to expect? We are going trolling on a 4 hour trip. What am i to expect, like i said i have never done anytype of saltwater fishing. Is it catch and release? I also want to desperately catch a Mahi what can i do to make sure this happens? Any suggestions or information helps. Thank in advance guys and gals.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys will probably catch some Kings, Cuda's, maybe some bottom fish or a Cobia or AJ. Don't know for sure if you will be able to make the run to deep enough water on a 4-hour trip to get to Mahi. Count on some Kings if you're trolling.... That should be a given at minimum.


----------



## RichG (Jul 16, 2009)

Have fun.  I would advise finding out what you can about the guide up front - reputation and such.  There are those on here that I am sure can help with that.

And remember - the saltwater gets in your veins and can cause addiction.


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 16, 2009)

You said a mouth full Rich. Once you start reeling in some salt water species it's hard going back to fishing freshwater. Even the short fish fight and pull harder.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 17, 2009)

You will have a BLAST, I remember my first offshore trip. Very eventful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't eat hotdogs the night before . . . they are rough coming outta your nose the next day!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2009)

A 4 hour trip out of PC is typically for kings and spanish.  If you really want some action, yall tell him you want to go to the tanks for some AJs.  If you have never caught an AJ you are in for a suprise.  Imagine a 40lb bass on ultrlight bream tackle, then multiply that 100 times, you have an average AJ.  Good luck. 4 hours will give you all the AJ action at the tanks you will be able to handle (they are a short run out of the inlet).  Kings are fun, but pound for pound, an AJ will beat a king for fighting every day and twice on sunday.  If you are really lucky, some sailfish might be working the area, they are more common than folks think right outside the inlet, folks don't target them down there much though, they ain't good eatin' and in that neck of the woods, folks like meat fish.  Another thing that is in close down there this time of year is tarpon, once again, a largely ignored fish. Of course, it might be a good thing if your trip isn't that good, cause once you have a good saltwater fishing trip, fishing fresh water just isn't the same, I promise you, nothing ruins fishing fresh water like a good saltwater trip.  Years ago I used to be an advide bass fisherman (back in the 70s and early 80s) I had saltwater fished a good bit as a kid, but until I was old enough to drive, I was stuck fishing freshwater out of lack of acsess to saltwater (except when I lived in Florida) but once I could drive, if I had a day, I was at the peir in PC or wading the flats out of Panacea.  Now I have vacation time and I am Cabo, Kona, Costa Rica or Keys bound, I was lucky, I found a lil lady that loves to fish and hunt with me and she doesn't mind spending 5 days out of 7 in Cabo fishing.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 17, 2009)

You should have asked the Captain you chartered with all of those questions prior to booking-but it is not too late.

Call him and ask him what to expect and don't be afraid to tell him what you want. He may tell you he can't do exactly what you want but it will not hurt to at least let him know your desires.

These guys have pretty well ironed out the "what you might catch" but your particular Captain has a plan in mind and you should simply ask him.

The main precaution I would take is to insure that you don't find yourself in the situation Hooked on Quack eluded to.

I know several people who spent their entire first experience at sea pukin' and it will most likely be their last experience.

I recommend, even if you don't think you are susceptible to motion sickness, that you purchase a tube of Dramamine, or Bonine, and take one pill the night before and one the morning of your trip.

I will not hurt you. (Though you should read all the warnings in case you have some health issue that would be effected).

If you or anyone in your party gets sick it will be worse than just a waste of an expensive charter.


----------



## scary (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow great advise guys. 

What are some good fish for eating? I plan on taking what i catch home and want some good fish!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 17, 2009)

There all good! Good Luck and take pics


----------



## RichG (Jul 19, 2009)

HUNTING GA said:


> You said a mouth full Rich. Once you start reeling in some salt water species it's hard going back to fishing freshwater. Even the short fish fight and pull harder.



Absolutely, I am amazed at how hard saltwater fish pull for their size.  They are just so strong.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 19, 2009)

I will guarantee you on a 4 hour trolling trip out of PC it will be for Kings & Spanish.  You will probablly NOT catch a dolphin.  Have fun regardles & you will be back for a longer trip.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 19, 2009)

scary said:


> Wow great advise guys.
> 
> What are some good fish for eating? I plan on taking what i catch home and want some good fish!



AJ's are great from the gulf.  Smoked AJ, smoked kings, and cobia any way.  

Amberjacks also hang out on the bridge spans offshore.  Ask about that and diamond jigs.


----------



## scary (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got back from my trip! Had a absolute blast fishing, we caught kings and had a gret time doing it. Those fish fight so hard... closer they get to the boat the harder they fight. My dad caught the biggest king or what would have been the biggest only half of the fish made it to the boat, would have been fun to catch what ate the fish. I will most deffinately be going back for a longer trip. Thanks guys.


----------



## RichG (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds great.  Glad to hear you had a big time.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 27, 2009)

scary said:


> Just got back from my trip! Had a absolute blast fishing, we caught kings and had a gret time doing it. Those fish fight so hard... closer they get to the boat the harder they fight. My dad caught the biggest king or what would have been the biggest only half of the fish made it to the boat, would have been fun to catch what ate the fish. I will most deffinately be going back for a longer trip. Thanks guys.



Pics?


----------



## scary (Jul 27, 2009)

pics are on the way... have not got them off the camera yet!


----------



## FishHunt (Jul 27, 2009)

HUNTING GA said:


> You said a mouth full Rich. Once you start reeling in some salt water species it's hard going back to fishing freshwater. Even the short fish fight and pull harder.



Agree.....and not knowing what's on the end of the line is always a exciting....except of course when it's turns out to be just another catfish.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Good deal,scary. Glad y'all had fun and we look forward to the pics.


----------



## wes tanner (Jul 28, 2009)

*salt water fishing*

My first trip was with caption mike and chris from warner robins.We went to panama city on the wrecks we caught red snapper kings and dolphin.Im hooked for life.The only problem is they sold there boat said it was not worth the effort with all the new regs and all on red snapper and the price of gas going up.We would troll for dolphin hook  one then keep him in water while every one would site cast with a live cigar minnow.It dont get any better than that.Later Wes


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 28, 2009)

Adulation for reef donkeys ... what has the world come to.


----------



## christy (Jul 28, 2009)

So,  have you booked your next trip yet? As Rich said, its soooooo addictive! I went 6 years ago for my first trip on a party barge (the swoop) out of Destin it wasn't crowded and we had a BLAST!!  I just recommend not to get plastered the night before, its almost as bad as Quacks hot dogs!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Adulation for reef donkeys ... what has the world come to.



I "adulated" some in panko and EVOO just last night.

It was fine!


----------



## scary (Jul 29, 2009)

christy said:


> So,  have you booked your next trip yet? As Rich said, its soooooo addictive! I went 6 years ago for my first trip on a party barge (the swoop) out of Destin it wasn't crowded and we had a BLAST!!  I just recommend not to get plastered the night before, its almost as bad as Quacks hot dogs!



I am trying to get another trip together this year. Just trying to get some dates and some money together.


----------



## mr_gs-r (Jul 29, 2009)

Get the dang pics up...All talk and no pics is boring!


----------



## scary (Jul 29, 2009)

mr_gs-r said:


> Get the dang pics up...All talk and no pics is boring!





you will probably have to show me how to do it!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I "adulated" some in panko and EVOO just last night.
> 
> It was fine!



Hope you cooked enough to cook the worms well done.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 30, 2009)

You cut the worms out silly!

No wonder you don't like AJ!

I left the worms in the cleaning table scrap bucket.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 30, 2009)

AJ's are EXCELLENT to eat.....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy mackerel!Great catch and pic.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 1, 2009)

glad you had a great time, capt bj is a very good friend of mine, and my gator hunting partner!  come on pond lizards!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You cut the worms out silly!
> 
> No wonder you don't like AJ!
> 
> I left the worms in the cleaning table scrap bucket.



I don't like them for three reasons, catching them is like reeling up an anchor, they are wormy as all get out and over 10lbs, they are known to have high mercury levels.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 2, 2009)

smoked sail fish is real good


----------



## florida boy (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree on the worms in the AJ's . We got a quick limit out by C tower the other day including a 72 lb er and I have never seen worms like that in any fish . They had over a dozen per fillet that looked like 10 inch tapeworm shaped . Hope the hogs and buzzards enjoyed them .


----------

